# Wildcat arrives at Air Zoo



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2013)

FM-2 Wildcat 57039 arrived at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo last week for restoration while I happened to be there at the museum and took these pictures.
The Wildcat crashed into Lake Michigan in 200' of water on Dec. 28th 1944 due to engine failure during take off from the training carrier USS Sable. The pilot Ensign William Forbes was fished out of the water and later finished his aircraft carrier qualification.
The aircraft was located in the mid 1990's and recovered on Dec 7th 2013. It was recently displayed at AirVenture 2013


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2013)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

I saw photos of this at Airventure lined up near the other Wildcats...very cool!

And...from the looks of all those mussels, I bet it smells real nice in the summer heat...


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a little paint and she's ready to go!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2013)

Good shots Glenn! Thanks for sharing.

Terry will be pleased...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> ...Terry will be pleased...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2013)

They should have it looking like new. Here's a Dauntless they have there which was also pulled out of Lake Michigan


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

A body hammer and some bondo ands she should be good to go flying in a week. 



Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya really have to hand it to these restoration people, magicians!

Great post


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's amazing how well the fresh water preserves these. A Corsair was fished out a couple years ago and most of the paint was also intact. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Ya really have to hand it to these restoration people, magicians!



True that, it is remarkable what they can do these days.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW! Will it be done to airworthyness? Hope so. Had seen some shots of it earlier in the year but those are excellent Glenn. Oh,...and Terry will have a hard time containing himself.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2013)

Ooh, look! What a powerful looking truck, and it's got a crane!!
Great pics Glenn, and I agree, it really is amazing, the way dedicated restorers bring things back to 'as new' condition. Strange, it doesn't look as bad without the wings - and the barnacles kinda suit it .....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2013)

Never thought I hear you say a kind word about a Wildc...... well one of _those_ airplanes Terry.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 12, 2013)

I like they way they've put plastic over the cockpit to keep the water out!

Look forward to seeing the restoration progress.


----------

